# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Lapereaux cherchent famille

## carinesophie

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Lapereaux
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Âge:* 10 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Belgique
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire

Risque de mort







Contact


*E-mail :* carinesophie@yahoo.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 Bonjour,
Je recherche des familles adoptantes pour mes lapereaux (croisés Fauve de Bourgogne), ou une association qui pourrait maider à leur trouver un foyer, à avoir la garantie quils ne seront pas mangés . Ils vivent en liberté la journée, sont très sociables, adorables, et dorment dans un endroit protégé la nuit (car il y a des renards) mais l'endroit devient trop petit... .. Ils ont presque trois mois (nés le 19 mars 2022). Je souhaite leur offrir la meilleure vie possible ! J'ai peur que, dans un mois, ils commencent de nouveau à se reproduire (je ne parviendrai plus à gérer...). Ils sont nés par accident, le mâle étant séparé des femelles (ils ont été séparés à 4 mois, mais c'était manifestement trop tard...).




On m'a proposé de les prendre pour aller les vendre sur les marchés mais je veux éviter ce genre de choses à tout prix... . 

Jhabite en région liégeoise.

Merci beaucoup!

----------


## Panda75

N'hésitez pas à contacter des associations peut-être pourront elles vous aider  :Smile: 
Marguerite et cie
Aninounou
Adopte un rongeur
Bazar des nacs
...

 :Smile:

----------


## Panda75

Si votre mâle s'entend bien avec vos femelles, pour lui éviter d'être "seul", il a peut-être l'âge d'être stérilisé maintenant (parfois on y pense pas ^^).

----------


## GADYNETTE

des photos ?

----------


## carinesophie

Bonjour! Oui, je le sais... . Ce sont les bébés qui ont été trop précoces  :Smile: !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## carinesophie

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Panda75

Avez-vous envoyé un message aux associations citées plus haut ?  :Smile: 
Sait-on jamais s'ils ont même des FA potentielles...
Il sont si mimi, j'espère que les photos aideront à faire craquer les familles !

----------


## carinesophie

Oh oui! J'ai contacté plus d'une dizaine d'associations belges, ils sont tous débordés... . J'ai également proposé d'être famille d'accueil en attendant de leur trouver un foyer, mais ce n'est pas possible non plus (le plus souvent, à cause de la distance). Vous avez raison, ils sont adorables! Mais je me rends compte que tous les garder n'est pas possible, je ne pourrais pas leur procurer ce dont ils ont besoin,notamment un abri assez grand pour la nuit et des légumes en suffisance. Pourtant, je les adore! Et surtout, ils risquent de continuer à se reproduire! Je viens encore de recevoir quelques noms d'associations que je vais contacter dès que possible. Pour couronner le tout, un Monsieur du village ayant appris que j'avais des lapins, est venu me déposer le sien (une femelle de quelques mois qui s'appelle Rita et dont il voulait se débarrasser le plus vite possible, quitte à le lâcher dans la nature). Je lui cherche aussi une famille (elle a vécu en cage jusqu'à présent...).

----------


## Panda75

Certaines personnes sont désespérantes... 

Est-ce qu'une bonne SPA pourrait être une solution (si personne) éventuellement ? J'ai conscience qu'ils n'ont pas tous les compétence sur les besoins des lapins...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

A défaut d'être impuissant pour vous aider plus... Je vous mets la liste des assos françaises (des co-voit peuvent s'organiser !) :

http://aubonheurdesrongeurs.e-monsit...de-france.html


Associations proche Belgique :
*LOasis des Ronges-Curs*
A ladoption: Chiens, chats, NACS, Animaux de la ferme, Oiseaux
Adresse: 102 Bis Route Nationale 02310 Saulchery
Page Facebook: LOasis des Ronges-Curs
Contact: loasisdesrongescoeurs@gmail.com

*62  Pas-de-calais* *Ptites pattes sans frontière*
A ladoption: Chat, Lapin, Rongeur, Furet, Oiseau, Reptile, Animaux de ferme
Page Facebook: P'tites pattes sans frontière
Covoiturages: Oui
Contact: ptites.pattes.sans.frontiere@gmail.com ou 06.58.89.55.72

*Adopt forever*
A ladoption: Lapins, cochons d'Inde, octodons, chinchillas, hamsters, gerbilles, rats
Adresse: 11 Rue du Prêtre 62380 Bléquin
Page Facebook: Adopt forever
Covoiturages: Oui uniquement dans les départements 59/62
Contact: adoptforever@orange.fr ou 06.66.12.22.14

*Association Charlies Animal Guardians*
A ladoption: Lapins
Adresse: 31B Rue Eugène Huret 62360 Saint-Étienne-au-Mont
Page Facebook: Association Charlie's Animal Guardians
Covoiturages: Non
Exigences: adoptions uniquement dans les Hauts-de-France
Contact: apep@gmx.fr

*Ani-Nounou*
A ladoption: Lapins
Adresse: 3 rue de Fruges 62130 Wavrans Sur Ternoise
Site internet: https://www.aninounou.fr
Page Facebook: Ani-nounou
Covoiturages: Oui
Contact: presidence@aninounou.fr



*Adopte un NAC du Nord*
A ladoption: Tout type de NACs, lapins, oiseaux, rongeurs
Site internet: http://Lpa-nf.fr
Page Facebook: Adopte un NAC du Nord
Covoiturage: Non
Contact: lpalille@orange.fr ou lparoubaix@orange.fr

*Les Amis d'Ivar*
A ladoption: Lapin, rat, cochon dinde
Adresse: 74 rue du pavé du château 59830 Bachy
Page Facebook: Les Amis d'Ivar
Covoiturage: Oui
Contact: ladi59830@yahoo.com

*Happy Bunny (Franco-Belge)*
A ladoption: Lapins
Adresse: 15 rue Pasteur 59260 Lezennes
Site internet: https://associationhappybunny.jimdofree.com/
Page Facebook: Association Happy Bunny
Covoiturages: Oui
Contact: adoptions.happybunny@gmail.com

----------


## GADYNETTE

des nouvelles ???

----------

